# Aquarium Aussenfilter selber bauen



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Ja,ich weiß,das dieses Thema passt nicht direkt in dieses Forum,aber vom prinzip her ist ein aquariumaussenfilter die miniausführung "unserer" großen Gartenteichfilter.

Was ist bei dem Bau eines Filters zu beachten??
Welches Material nehme ich am besten für die Wände??

Kann ich ein Loch in die aquariumwand machen (wie,das weiß ich noch nicht...) und dann da einfach einen Schlauch einkleben der dann zum filter führt der unter dem Aquarium steht (also fließt das wasser von alleine in den Filter) und von dort pumpt dann eine kleine Pumpe das Wasser wieder ins Aquarium.
Geht das so??

Der Filter soll für ein 12liter garnelenaquarium sein.

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

ich hab noch keinen Aquarienfilter selbst gebaut, besitze aber selber zwei; von Eheim!
Ich kann Dir also nur zu der Frage mit dem Loch im Aqu. antworten:
 Du brauchst kein Loch in Dein Aqu. machen, wenn Du den Filter unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche des Beckens aufstellst. Dank der Schwerkraft läuft es, wenn Du es erstmal geschafft hast den Schlauch luftleer zu bekommen, von ganz allein nach unten...
Allerdings muß das Wasser ja auch wieder zurück...
Hast Du schon mal an so einen kleinen Außenfilter gedacht, den man einfach an der Aqu.scheibe einhängt?? Kostet auch nicht sooo viel!  

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Haloo Lorenz,
ich akn dir den Hamburgerm,attenfilter empfehlen..schau mal unter www.zierfisch-forum.com unter hmf
da wirst du viele beiträge finden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Also muss ich nur wie auf der einen bilderreihe ein Stück Schaumstoff in das Aquarium machen und dahinter die Pumpe.

Mehr nicht??


Kann man Zeolith als Bodengrund im AQ nehmen??
Alles was an Deko ins AQ sollte ja vorher wenn möglich gekocht werden.Wie lange sollte man Holzstücke ca. kochen???


Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,
mehr ist das nicht...
Als Bodengrund würde ich gewaschenen Sand nehmen und dann Turmdeckelscvhnecken zum durchflügen nehmen...
Natürlich lebend...
Wie lange du ne wurzel kochst ist egal
Ich koche die garnicht...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz

ich hatte mal ein Aquarium ~ 200 l. Dazu hatte ich mir einen Außenfilter selbstgebaut nach den Prinzip eines Patronenfilters. Der hat prima funktioniert. siehe Skizze


Die Wurzel sollten mit Salzwasser ausgekocht werden um ein aufschwimmen zu verhindern (O2 raus).   Anschließend reichlich wässern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Tach ...

Also ich schließe mich steeev an:

HMF + Quarzsand + Turmdeckelschnecken (kommen aber von ganz alleine    )

Wichtig ist nur das der HMF richtig dimensioniert ist: 

siehe http://www.deters-ing.de/Berechnungen/Berechnungen.htm#Mattengroesse

Ist er zu klein filtert er schlecht, ist er zu groß frißt er jede Menge Sauerstoff (schlecht für die Fische) und alle Nährstoffe im Wasser (schlecht für Pflanzen).

Dazu noch Quarzsand.
Ich habe in 3 Becken ganz feinen Pool Filtersand als Bodengrund.
Unter dem Namen "Aquasil Filtersand" in fast jedem Baumarkt billig zu bekommen.
Wenn man dann Panzerwelse beobachten kann die bis zu den Augen vergraben sich wie Staubsauger (Sand vorne rein und bei den Kiemen raus) durchs Becken pflügen ... unbezahlbar.

Weiters ist das Anpflanzen von Stengelpflanzen mit Sand ein Kinderspiel.

Und ! 
Das Herumwühlen mit dem Schlauch zwischen Kieselsteinen um den Mulm zu entfernen entfällt.

"Würste" wandern mit der Strömung Richtung HMF und werden dort abgebaut.


Einmal im Jahr nehme ich die Matte raus und sauge sie mit dem Naßsauger ab.


So funktionierts einwandfrei, mit wenig Arbeit und vor allem ohne das ganze teure technische und chemische Zeug das die Industrie gerne an den Mann bringen möchte.

Filtermatte, Heizstab, kleine Pumpe und ein Thermometer.
Mehr braucht es nicht.

Und wenn man die Matte schräg in eine Ecke baut sieht man sie von vorne nichtmal....







mfG
offthspc


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt ein 12liter becken,3cm dicker Schaumstoff (als HMF) und eine kleine Pumpe.Als untergrund ganz feinen Kies (eher gesagt etwas gröberer Sand).Das Becken dürfen sich jetzt drei kleine Flusskrebse (ca.2cm) mit unzähligen Wasserflöhen etc. teilen (zu den Wasserasseln waren die krebschen ganz und garnicht net)......

Lorenz


----------



## Aquarix123 (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aquarium Aussenfilter selber bauen*

Hallo,

so in der Art habe ich das auch gemacht. Jedoch habe ich einen 60L Nanocube geschenkt bekommen und diesen zu einem HMF umgewandelt. Ich habe das Becken jedoch mit zwei Matten bestückt mit unterschiedlicher Feinheit( erst grob dann fein). Ich habe auch einige kleine Krustentiere eingesetzt.

Wenn sich einige wundern warum ich jetzt noch schreibe obwohl dieses thema schon sehr alt ist. Kann ich das durchaus verstehen, jedoch habe ich dieses Thema gegoogelt und bin hier geladet und es wird nicht nur mir so gehen, also hoffe ich nsomit noch einigen Nachfolgern helfen zu können.

Solche HMF´s lassen sich auch perfekt aus normalen aquariumfiltern bauen. Man muss meistens nur die Filtermedien austauschen und fertig ist der HMF. Hier einige Modell die sich dazu eignen. Aquarium Außenfilter

Also ich hoffe noch einigen Nachfolgern zu helfen oder sogar dieses Thema neu zu beleben!!!

MfG Henry:beten


----------



## scholzi (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aquarium Aussenfilter selber bauen*

Hi Henry und :willkommen im Forum...


> Wenn sich einige wundern warum ich jetzt noch schreibe obwohl dieses thema schon sehr alt ist.


den hast du ja wirklich sehr tief ausgegraben...wie groß war denn die Staubschicht...


> also hoffe ich nsomit noch einigen Nachfolgern helfen zu können.


wenn jetzt noch Bilder kommen.....
Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spaß hier im Forum....


----------



## Aquarix123 (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aquarium Aussenfilter selber bauen*

Danke für die freundlich begrüßung.....!

ich bin im moment zeitlich etwas eingespannt, aber ich nehme das mit den bildern mal in angriff....;-)


----------



## Limnos (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Aquarium Aussenfilter selber bauen*

Hi

Ich weiß nicht: habe ich es überlesen oder hast Du noch gar nicht gesagt, was Du in dem Aquarium halten möchtest und wie groß es ist. 
Ich habe ein 500 Liter Becken mit zwei Innenfiltern betrieben. Man braucht keine Schläuche, der Filtertopf kann nicht undicht werden und ein Innenfilter ist immer schnell gesäubert.
An Lich solltest Du 1 Watt je cm Wassertiefe in Former einer oder mehrerer LS Röhren (am besten T5 mit EVG)
mit Lichtfarbe ca. 6000 K) haben. Aber die alten T8 Röhren tun es auch Dann am besten Typ 865
Der Bodengrund kann auch einfacher Kies des nächsten Baggerlochs sein, aber kein Teichboden. 
Fischbesatz sollte 1cm Fisch (Endgröße) pro Liter nicht überschreiten. Erkundige Dich vorher, a) wie groß der Fisch werden kann, ob man ihn einzeln, als Paar, als 3-5 Stück Gruppe) oder über 10 Tiere (Schwarm) hält. Frage dazu besser Aquaristikforen (oder mich), Geschäftsleute haben oft selbst keine Ahnung oder erzählen einem etwas vom Pferd. Bei Pflanzen  und Licht sollte man nicht sparen. Im normal warmen Zimmer ist für viele Tiere eine Heizung unnötig. Wasserzusätze aller Art sind weitestgehend unnötig, ebenso Aufbereitung des Wassers vorher, wenn man nicht gerade Tiere mit ganz speziellen Anforderungen hält. Regenwaser ist auch eine gute Alternative. Das wär´s, was mir auf die Schnelle einfällt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

